# Ist das System so ok? Finanzierung bei mindfactory.de?



## b4sher (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo erstmal!
Ich beschäftige mich jetzt schon seit 1-2 Monaten mit der PC-Hardware und würde jetzt ganz gerne den PC bestellen. Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob die Zusammenstellung so ok ist, und es wäre ganz nett, wenn ihr mal einen Blick drauf werfen würdet.


Was der PC können soll/Anforderungen:
- Spiele wie Far Cry 3, Warsow oder Saints Row the Third
- normales Surfen im Internet
- auf jeden Fall leise!
- höchstens 850€

Zusammenstellung:
-CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1230V2 (mit boxed Lüfter erst einmal)
-Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H
-GPU: Gigabyte HD 7870 OC oder Sapphire HD 7870 XT with Boost?
-Ram: Crucial Balistix Sport 2x 4GB DDR3-1600 oder Corsair Vengeance Low 2x 4Gb Profile DDr-1600?
-SSD: Plextor M5S 128GB
-Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W
-Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
-Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224BB

Noch ein paar Bemerkungen zum System:
Zur CPU : Als CPU habe ich absichtlich einen Xeon-Prozessor gewählt. Ich weiß, dass mir auch ein i5-3470 zum Zocken reichen würde, aber ich will SMT als Zukunftssicherheit haben.
Über Haswell habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber wegen den hohen Temperaturen und den höheren Preisen habe ich mich gegen Haswell entschieden. Ein K-Modell würde wahrscheinlich nicht sehr viel Sinn machen wegen der Temperaturen. Der Xeon E3 1230V3 ist zu teuer und der i5-4570 hat zu wenig Reserven für die Zukunft.
Zum CPU-Lüfter: Ich weiß auch, dass man bei einem leisen PC nicht den boxed-Lüfter nehmen sollte. Aber damit ich mein Budget erst einmal nicht überschreite, habe ich mich dagegen entschieden.
Zur SSD/HDD: Ich habe keine HDD in der Zusammenstellung drin, weil ich sowieso nicht mehr als 128GB Platz brauche. Zur Not habe ich noch einen Laptop, der eine 1000GB-Festplatte hat.
Zur GPU: Als Grafikkarte habe ich die 7870 genommen, weil man mit der offensichtlich alles zocken kann, was bis jetzt raus ist. Zur Not kann ich auch übertakten. Habe mich aber noch nicht zwischen der 7870 OC und 7870 XT with Boost entschieden.
Zum Ram: Macht es einen Unterschied, welchen der beiden Arbeitsspeicher ich wähle?

Noch eine Frage: Was haltet ihr davon, das Ganze über 12 Monate auf mindfactory.de finanzieren zu lassen? Ist mindfactory.de vertrauenwürdig was eine Finanzierung betrifft? Spricht irgendetwas gegen eine Finanzierung bzw. gibt es irgendwelche Haken?


Ich bin dankbar für jeden Tipp und offen für Kritik.
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Erok (7. Juni 2013)

Also Zukunfts-Sicherheit bringt Dir SMT nicht. Bis das mal unterstützt wird von Spielen, ist Dein PC schon längst auf dem Schrott-Friedhof  Aber bei Crysis 3 solls wohl etwas bringen. Und so haste nen i7 zum Preis von einem i5 

Grafikkarte klar die Sapphire : https://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-hd-7870-xt-boost-11199-20-20g-a884430.html

Mit bisschen Glück bringst Du sie auf 7970 Niveau getaktet 

CPU-Lüfter is eig nicht nötig, da reicht Boxed 

Und Unterschied beim RAM ist der Preis  Nimm einfach den günstigeren oder den, der Dir besser gefällt 

SSD würde ich die Samsung SSD 840 nehmen : https://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-840-series-120gb-mz-7td120bw-a841499.html

Und Laufwerk würde ich das hier nehmen : https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-gh24ns95-schwarz-gh24ns95-auaa10b-a864897.html


----------



## fuNNer (7. Juni 2013)

Sieht garnicht schlecht aus!

Die CPU mit dem Boxedlüfter geht sicher erstmal in Ordnung. Später kannst du dir ja ein Brocken oder nen Macho holen, vielleicht reicht auch was kleineres. Als SSD würde ich einen Samsung 840 nehmen und als Graka die 7870 XT. Das Netzteil ist super. 

Beim RAM sollte es eigentlich keine Unterschiede geben. Low Profile ist immer besser, weil du den ja später noch (eventuell) unter deinem Kühler bekommen musst.

Ich persönlich habe über Mindfactory noch nichts Schlechtes gehört.

MfG


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. Juni 2013)

Zur Finanzierung:
Finanzierung -> Zahlungsmglichkeiten -> Info-Center - Hardware,
Die Frage ist also nicht, ob Mindfactory vertrauenswürdig ist (was ich bejahen würde), sondern die Santander Consumer Bank AG.
Du beantragst damit einen ganz normalen Kredit, mit allem drum und dran und das ganze kann ein paar Tage dauern.
Ich würde es nicht machen, aber das liegt daran, das ich meine Prinzipien habe und dazu gehört, nichts auf Pump zu kaufen, das schnell an Wert verliert.


----------



## b4sher (7. Juni 2013)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten! 

Meint ihr die Mehrleistung der 7870XT rechtfertigt ihre hohe Leistungsaufnahme?

Ich hatte mich eigentlich für Plextor entschieden, weil ich gelesen habe, dass die besseren MLC-Speicher verbaut haben. Was würde denn für Samsung sprechen?

Gibt es denn einen großen Unterschied zwischen dem Samsung- und dem LG-Laufwerk?

Was die Finanzierung betrifft werde ich mich dann mal durch Erfahrungen durchlesen. Mal sehen, ob sich da was finden lässt. Habt ihr zufällig Erfahrungen mit der Santander Bank oder vielleicht mit der Commerz Finanz Bank (Partner von hardwareversand.de)?


----------



## Erok (7. Juni 2013)

Ob den Plextor oder Samsung ist eig egal. 

Das sind eben so die Standard oder Vernunfts-Empfehlungen hier die sich durch die Bank weg empfohlen haben 

Plextor hat bei Brennern übrigens einen hervorragenden Service. Meiner ging 2 Monate nach Ablauf  der Garantie kaputt. Schrieb Plextor an, sie wollten von mir nur die Seriennummer des Geräts und das Kaufdatum haben. Keine 48 Stunden später kam der Postbote und brachte mir das Ersatz-Gerät  Und oben drauf gabs auf das Tauschgerät weitere 6 Monate Garantie, einfach so  Und das defekte Gerät wollten sie nicht mal zurück haben 

Und Finanzierung kann ich nur sagen, daß man da am besten mit seiner Hausbank sprechen sollte, bei der man sein Girokonto am laufen hat. Da kommt man meist am günstigsten weg am Ende


----------



## b4sher (7. Juni 2013)

Hört sich gut an. Dann ist die Plextor jetzt wieder auf der Liste. 

Ja, ich glaube du hast da recht. Ich habe mich jetzt durch Erfahrungen von Anderen, die auch bei Santander oder Commerz finanziert haben oder Ähnliches, durchgelesen und naja... Das hat jetzt nicht so einen guten Eindruck gemacht..
Ich denke du hast recht, ich frage mal die eigene Bank.


----------

